# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  مرحبا بكم في العام الدراسي الجديد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة (إنتظام وإنتساب)

أهنئكم بالعام الدراسي الجديد وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والتفوق 

سوف أدرسكم مادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 

وسيكون هذا القسم مكان للتواصل في كل ما يتعلق بمادتنا 

خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

